

March 2009 Web Server Survey - ccarpenterg
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2009/03/15/march_2009_web_server_survey.html

======
moe
Whenever I see one these surveys then I'm baffled at how many people still put
Microsoft on their servers, in 2009 no less. I understand the appeal of
windows as a desktop OS. But this parallel universe of "windows servers" will
forever remain a mystery to me...

------
joseakle
Why does google show up with >6M sites and qq with >20M developers?

